# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  YaHOo MeSsEnGeR

## sohrab o

کسی برنامه ای برای کار با یاهو مسنجر داره
کسی ماژولی برای باYaHOo MeSsEnGeR داره

----------


## Typisch_VB6

toye
http://immortals-inc.com
search kon sourcaye ziadi hast

----------


## sohrab o

مرسی از برنامه

----------


## sohrab o

من دارم یه سری از ocx و dll و Mudal برای یاهو جمع می کنم بعدن برای همه میزام

----------


## r_o_o_z_y

چی شد پس کی میذارین ؟

----------


## sohrab o

هنوز کامل نشده اما سعی می کنم توی همین هفته بذارم

----------


## r_o_o_z_y

> هنوز کامل نشده اما سعی می کنم توی همین هفته بذارم


یک سال بعد .....  :گیج:   :بوس:   :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## rapboy_eminemfbaz

salam agha sohrab man 2 sale daram barname hay boot vase yahoo minevisam aghar chize khasi mikhay be id pm bede 
id:rapboy_eminemfbaz

----------


## KAVEH_RBT

من چند وقتی هست که دارم روباتهای یاهو مینویسم
اگه شد امشب یا فردا یه چیزایی براتون می فرستم

----------


## فرهاد شفق

همین الان پروژه تموم شد !!

YAL12 - کامپوننت ساخت روبات در یاهو
برای دریافت به اینجا بروید
http://mysoft.blogfa.com

----------


## dkhatibi

> همین الان پروژه تموم شد !!
> 
> YAL12 - کامپوننت ساخت روبات در یاهو
> برای دریافت به اینجا بروید
> http://mysoft.blogfa.com


این ابزار تو دلفی که مشکل داشت!

----------


## فرهاد شفق

چه مشکلی این تست است البته و دمو
فقط آنلاین میشه و فقط پاغام می فرسته !!

مشکل رو بیان کنید

----------


## dkhatibi

شما در بخش دلفی هم یک موضوع با همین نام باز کرده بودید ! به آنجا هم سری بزنید!
اما پیام خطای AcquireImage یافت نشد می ده(به یک فایل Dcu به این نام نیاز داره!)
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=53786

----------

